# Getting residence visa outside of home country?



## 598986 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey folks! I'm a Canadian currently on the youth mobility visa in the UK and I'm in the process of interviewing for a marketing job in Spain. I'm guessing that because I work in the UK they assume I have EU citizenship, but eligibility to work in Spain wasn't one of the requirements. 

SO my question is: because I'm a resident in the UK, do I still have to return to Canada to get my visa if I'm offered a work contract?

Do you any of you have experience of getting your work permit and visa while loated outside of Canada/US/etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamesaly said:


> Hey folks! I'm a Canadian currently on the youth mobility visa in the UK and I'm in the process of interviewing for a marketing job in Spain. I'm guessing that because I work in the UK they assume I have EU citizenship, but eligibility to work in Spain wasn't one of the requirements.
> 
> SO my question is: because I'm a resident in the UK, do I still have to return to Canada to get my visa if I'm offered a work contract?
> 
> Do you any of you have experience of getting your work permit and visa while loated outside of Canada/US/etc?


:welcome:



you don't apply for the work visa - the company does, and if they decided to employ you THEY would have to apply for your work visa, not you

this is costly, time-consuming, & they would have to prove to the Spanish govt that there is no EU citizen available to do the job - so unless you have a special & unique skill or qualification it's highly unlikely to be granted - even if they applied for it

atm, you are legally, though _temporarily_, resident in the UK, so I would say that you'd need to return to Canada whilst any application was in process - chances are your youth mobility visa would expire before the process was complete!

best advice would be to check with the Spanish Consulate really


----------



## 598986 (Jul 19, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, xabiachica! Interesting... Canada also has a Youth Mobility Visa agreement with Spain that I am also eligible for, but I would have to go home to Toronto to get it. I basically just wanted to see if I had any options that would be possible from the UK - flights to Spain from Canada aren't cheap!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamesaly said:


> Thanks, xabiachica! Interesting... Canada also has a Youth Mobility Visa agreement with Spain that I am also eligible for, but I would have to go home to Toronto to get it. I basically just wanted to see if I had any options that would be possible from the UK - flights to Spain from Canada aren't cheap!


you're welcome

good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

jamesaly said:


> I basically just wanted to see if I had any options that would be possible from the UK - flights to Spain from Canada aren't cheap!


Hi James. I don't know if you know how to get a low price for airline tickets from Canada to Spain. I did a lot of digging around for this and found three factors:

1. Seasonal differences: There are three 'seasons' to consider. I can't remember exactly the months, but it goes something like this:

-High season is June to August (highest price).
-Shoulder season is April-May and September-October (midrange price).
-Low season is November to May (lowest price).

2. From Canada to Europe, typically the flights are booked 6 months in advance, so that's another way to reduce your ticket price. The closer you get to the departure date, the higher the prices are. 

3. Airline chosen. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Sep 20, 2016)

So James, what happened?

I know this an old post, but I'm having a similar issue. 

I'm a Canadian citizen, but I've lived in the US for most of my life. I heard about the youth mobility program, but do I need to be in Canada to get it? I have the Canadian passport, the Canadian social security number, the Canadian citizenship. But not the Canadian address!

Can I apply from my house in the states? Or do I have to go live with my grandparents for a few months first?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact if the OP is currently resident in the UK he can do the visa formalities via the Canadian consulate there (provided, of course, that the employer gets approval to hire a non-EU citizen). If I were the OP I would advise the prospective employer now that he is not an EU citizen.

Oops, didn't realise this was an old post.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

SweetCaroline said:


> So James, what happened?
> 
> I know this an old post, but I'm having a similar issue.
> 
> ...


Check with your Canadian consulate in the US.


----------

